# Is there a way to "Select" all (say) eigth notes in a score?



## Thonex (Dec 11, 2007)

Is there a way to "Select" all (say) 8th notes in a score?

I looked through the filters and plugs and didn't find anything. Did I miss something?

Thanks,

T


----------



## Daryl (Dec 11, 2007)

Thonex @ Tue Dec 11 said:


> Is there a way to "Select" all (say) 8th notes in a score?
> 
> I looked through the filters and plugs and didn't find anything. Did I miss something?
> 
> ...


Yes, you missed one of the most useful parts of the program. Look at the Advanced Filter at the top of the Edit menu.

D


----------



## Daryl (Dec 11, 2007)

Thonex @ Tue Dec 11 said:


> Daryl @ Tue Dec 11 said:
> 
> 
> > Thonex @ Tue Dec 11 said:
> ...


No problem. Glad to help.

D


----------



## Daryl (Dec 11, 2007)

Thonex @ Wed Dec 12 said:


> nikolas @ Tue Dec 11 said:
> 
> 
> > What program are you talking about please?
> ...


Well Sibelius does have more users than any other notation program, so it would be a logical assumption Captain.

D


----------



## nikolas (Dec 11, 2007)

LOL!

Thanks.

D: Is this a fact that Sibelius has more users than Finale? Just wondering (is this thread to become a war zone? I sure hope not)


----------



## Daryl (Dec 12, 2007)

nikolas @ Wed Dec 12 said:


> LOL!
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> D: Is this a fact that Sibelius has more users than Finale? Just wondering (is this thread to become a war zone? I sure hope not)


Well, even though my remark was intended to be tongue in cheek, the answer is yes. The last bastion of pre-dominance of Finale users is on the US West coast, and a couple of years ago even that was only 60/40 in favour of Finale.

I also think that Finale is in for an even rougher time if a Sibelius plug-in for ProTools appears. This could also spell disaster for Steinberg. The marketing could be aimed at "The Industry Standard Audio Application and the world's Best-Selling Notation Program all in one package". Once this (potential) package is bundled with an M-Audio soundcard, many schools will be going for this all-in-one solution IMO.

I think that unless Make Music does something dramatic with Finale 2009, the golden days of Finale are gone. The other possibility, I suppose, is that a larger company could buy it and discount it, much in the manner of Logic and Apple. Just speculation, of course.

D


----------



## nikolas (Dec 12, 2007)

But actually, as it appears from other users, cause I just don't use it, playback in Finale is much better than that of Sibelius. And GPO does have a "tradition" in working fine in Finale, rather than Sibelius, which just in version 5 got the mushc needed VST support.

Still if they go into RTAS then yes, it does appear that Finale will need to offer something... more, whatever it may be (or maybe as you say, drop the prices, which would be awesome for me :D)


----------



## Daryl (Dec 12, 2007)

nikolas @ Wed Dec 12 said:


> But actually, as it appears from other users, cause I just don't use it, playback in Finale is much better than that of Sibelius. And GPO does have a "tradition" in working fine in Finale, rather than Sibelius, which just in version 5 got the mushc needed VST support.
> 
> Still if they go into RTAS then yes, it does appear that Finale will need to offer something... more, whatever it may be (or maybe as you say, drop the prices, which would be awesome for me :D)


Finale can only use NI products, so is far less flexible for playback, and therefore totally useless to me. However, I think playback in both programs leaves a lot to be desired. GPO has worked in Sibelius at least since version 4. I didn't use 2 or 3. Video and mp3/wav playback has been available since version 4 as well. As has Dynamic parts.

I think that apart from some contemporary scores (which apparently are easier to produce in Finale), Finale has a bit of catching up to do in most areas.

D


----------



## musicpete (Dec 12, 2007)

I agree with nikolas and Daryl: Both programs have lots of room for improvement. 

Being a Sibelius user, I can only comment on 2 features of it that gave been giving me headaches for years: The playback engine is basically unchanged since version 1.4 and does only a vary basic job. I like the demos I hear from Finale's Human Playback a lot. They are not perfect but a great deal better than what Sibelius currently does.

Doing contemporary notation in Sibelius is a nightmare. It comes with a library of common musical symbols, but if you need anything more special (we all know that 20th century music has a lot of specials symbols, etc...) you all have to try and improvise, build it from the existing symbols, lines and so on. A very protracted and painful process....

I'm looking forward to the next years versions and hope there will be significant improvement in ALL contestants.


----------



## nikolas (Dec 12, 2007)

Yup, contemporary scores can be a nightmare either way really... I'm not sure if Finale is any better with graphic scores that I do use actually...

Thing is that in the end, since I don't use it for playback, it's just a matter of knowing the program and that's all. I know Finale like the back of my hand! I really do. (nothing about playback though). I won't be chaning to Sibelius either way only for that reason. No need to start learning anything new. Same with Cubase really. I just know Cubase too well to start learning Logic (although I know quite a bit of logic) on a Mac. (I know that you can keep Cubase on the PC actually)...


----------



## careyford (Dec 12, 2007)

I just started using Sibelius after being on Finale since 1.0. I like the everyday of working with Sibelius but the playback does seem a lot stiffer than Finale IMO. At this point, I'm not sure how much is Sibelius versus how much is me. 

I'm exporting to Logic for pieces that need to be finished with samples rather than humans.


----------



## Daryl (Dec 12, 2007)

careyford @ Wed Dec 12 said:


> I just started using Sibelius after being on Finale since 1.0. I like the everyday of working with Sibelius but the playback does seem a lot stiffer than Finale IMO. At this point, I'm not sure how much is Sibelius versus how much is me.
> 
> I'm exporting to Logic for pieces that need to be finished with samples rather than humans.


Check your playback settings (Mechanico, Rubato etc.).

D


----------

